# Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor



## KempA (10. Juni 2012)

*Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

Hallo,

wie im Titel beschrieben suche ich einen 120 Hz Monitor (mein alter 17er ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß).
Eine genaue Preisvorstellung habe ich nicht, jedoch wollte ich nicht extrem viel ausgeben (macht einfach ma Vorschläge).
Zur Größe: wie schon gesagt benutze ich derzeit einen 17er, deshalb bin ich da sehr leich zufrieden zu stellen. Ich denke mit 21 wär ich schon glüclklich. Größer wäre nicht schlimm, aber muss auch nicht sein.

Hab mich schon ein bisschen umgeschaut, aber leider nur sehr teure Monitore mit einer Bildwiederholrate von 120 Hz gefunden...
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen 

Grüße!


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

Schau mal auf ebay nach dem XL2410T, habe dort selber sehr günstig (~190€) einen praktisch neuen inklusive Gewährleistung bekommen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

oder den samsung sa3a700d
Willst du 3D?


----------



## KempA (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

Das mit dem Benq ist ne gute Idee, werde mal bisschen bei eBay schaun.
3D will ich nicht, da ich eigentlich nur CS spiele und ab und an mal en Film schaue (wobei das auch nur selten ist).
Zum samsung sa3a700d konnte ich leider nichtma etwas bei Google finden
EDIT: Ich gehe davon aus du hast dich vertippt und meinst den 
*Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D?*


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

ja den meine ich


----------



## KempA (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

Wie siehts da aus, wenn man den direkt mit dem Benq vergleicht`? Rein äußerlich ist der Samsung natürlich sehr schlicht (was mir persönlich immer sehr gut gefällt).
Der Benq wirkt etwas "bulliger", auffälliger und sieht einfach schon aus wie ein Spielemonitor. Aber das ist ja nur das äußerliche, was natürlich mehr interessiert, ist das Bild und die Spieletauglichkeit beider Monitore. 
Was mir auf den ersten Blick am Benq besser gefällt ist, dass er nicht spiegelt.


----------



## Ryle (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

BenQ XL2410T/2420T

*+*

3D Vision
Ergonomie
bei XL2420T Display Port
kein Klavierlack
entspiegelt
VESA Mounting
USB Hub

*-*

vergleichsweise schlechtes Bild, auch für TN Verhältnisse
Helligkeitsverteilung
keine Brille, kein Sender dabei - für 3D musste nochmal knapp 100€ löhnen
teuer
leicht ausgewaschene Farben



Samsung S23A700D

*+*

gutes Bild out of the Box
kräftige Farben
Brille dabei, Sender integriert
2D-3D Converter (braucht keine GPU Leistung)
TriDef mit dabei
direkte 3D Modus Umschaltung, somit auch für externe 3D Quellen geeignet und ohne extre Player am PC nutzbar
sehr schmaler Rahmen
HDMI 1.4a mit 300Hz Processor (120Hz über HDMI möglich sofern die Grafikkarte es kann)
externes Netzteil - falls es also Geräusche von sich gibt kann man es irgendwo begraben damit man es nicht hört
preiswert

*-*

keine 3D Vision Lizenz und somit nur mit ziemlichem Aufwand 3D Vision möglich
spiegelt wegen des Glare Displays
kein VESA Mounting möglich
kein Display Port
fast keine Ergonomie
Klavierlack
Eingänge abgewinkelt somit unsichtbares Kabelmanagement schwierig (siehe Bilder Rückseite)

Beim BenQ wird verstärkt von Qualitätsmängeln berichtet (Panel schräg eingepasst, Pixelfehler usw.) bei Samsung gibt es wohl ab und an Backlight Bleeding. Beides ist bedingt durch Serienstreuung und kann natürlich nicht pauschalisiert werden. Hatte beide hier und der Samsung durfte des guten Bildes wegen bleiben. Das Spiegeln kann aber bei bestimmten Lichtverhältnissen nerven.


----------



## KempA (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

Vielen DAnk für deine ausführliche Beschreibung! Ist immer schön, wenn sich jemand in nem Forum so viel Arbeit macht 
3D ist für mich wie schon erwähnt total uninteressant. Zur Zeit schau ich auf dem PC noch dein ein oder anderen Film, aber da bald das neue Mac OS X Update rauskommt, werd ich dann fast nie einen Film auf dem PC schauen (da es mit dem neuen Update möglich ist, den Desktop vom Mac via AppleTv auf den Fernseher zu übertragen).
Der Bildschirm ist also fast nur beim spielen im Einsatz (ich sag mal 70% CS:S, 10% irgendwelche anderen Games, 20% Surfen/.../...)
Nach deiner Auflistung liest sich der Samsung etwas besser, da er 50€ günstiger ist, aber wohl trotzdem das bessere Bild hat. Jedoch knallt mir immer die Sonne direkt auf den Bildschirm und ich denke dass da ein Glare-Display etwas schlechter wäre -das Problem hab ich schon bei meinem MacBook...
Kann vielleicht noch jemand etwas über die beiden Monitore sagen?


----------



## Ryle (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

Also wenn du im des öfteren im Tageslicht CSS zocken willst würde ich dir auch eher von nem Glare abraten. Da man dort in Innenbereichen viel mit dunklen Stellen zu tun hat spiegelst du dich dann im Tageslicht ständig selbst im Bild was dann echt nerven kann. Bei mir sind inzwischen Rollos unten wenn ich irgendwas am Tag spiele.

Das was der BenQ machen soll macht er gut, nur den Preis finde ich ziemlich frech für die Technik. Das Bild ist jetzt auch nicht "schlecht" nur eben im Vergleich zu anderen TNs (auch günstigen) unterdurchschnittlich und bei dem Preis hätte man mehr erwarten können.

Viel mehr Auswahl hast du aber sowieso nicht. Alle anderen Monitore haben entweder auch ein Glare oder sind teurer, schlechter oder beides. Einzige wirkliche Alternative ist der ASUS VG278H mit 27" der aber auch sehr teuer ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

Wenn die Sonnne echt direkt draufknallt, dann nimm einen anderen moni.
Habe den samsung selber hier und der spiegelt schon


----------



## Kondar (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

Würde gerne wissen woher superseijayin die Infos her hat.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/72780-superseijayin.html 


 Mein BenQ XL2410T hat jedenfals keine Pixelfehler oder eine schlechte Helligkeitsverteilung.
Auch mit dem Bild bin ich zufrieden gerade wenn ich es mit TFTs in der Billigliga 
( bis 200€) vergleiche.
==> ist ggf. das Nachfolgemodell gemeint ?

Der Moinito hat eine sehr gute Höhenverstellung und die Möglichkeit Kleinkram (z.B. Stifte) im Monitorfuß abzulegen.
Finde ich super.


----------



## KempA (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

Ja, die Sonne knallt wirklich direkt auf den Bildschirm und ich will auch nicht nur mit runtergelassenen Rollos spielen. Dann bleibt wohl leider nur der Benq (hätte mir mehr Auswahl gewünscht).

@Kondar: Ich muss sagen dass ich im Internet auch schon häufiger über Probleme mit Pixelfehlern gelesen habe. Trotzdem werde ich in mir jetzt bestellen und falls er Pixelfehler haben sollte, dann wird er eben so oft zurückgeschickt, bis alles passt 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis das Teil wieder bei ALTERNATE auf Lager ist. Bis dahin freu ich mich natürlich weiterhin über weitere Vorschläge


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*



> Mein BenQ XL2410T hat jedenfals keine Pixelfehler oder eine schlechte Helligkeitsverteilung.
> Auch mit dem Bild bin ich zufrieden gerade wenn ich es mit TFTs in der Billigliga
> ( bis 200€) vergleiche.
> ==> ist ggf. das Nachfolgemodell gemeint ?



Ich denke mal das damit der XL2420T gemeint ist. Da gab es zum Start einige derbe Mängel.


----------



## KempA (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

Sooo, der Benq ist heute morgen gekommen. 
Ich hätte direkt ma eine Frage... Ich spiele CS:S auf 1024*768 (also 4:3). Muss ich jedes mal, wenn ich jetzt das Spiel starte am Monitor auf 19" umstellen und wenn ich fertig bin wieder auf Fullscreen?

EDIT: Habs schon. Musste auswählen, dass die Skalierung von der GPU, nicht von der Anzeige übernommen wird. Hat einer von euch vllt ein paar gute Settings für den Monitor?


----------



## Ryle (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

Standardsettings gibt es nicht, jeder Monitor ist anders. Aber kannst hier einfach mal grob kalibrieren, wie genau wird dort auch beschrieben: Klick


----------



## KempA (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

So,  nachdem ich bisschen rumgespielt habe bin ich mit dem Bild soweit recht zufrieden.
Jedoch bekomm ich bei CS:S ab und an mal "Schlieren", welche sich alle paar Minuten von oben nach unten einmal durch Bild ziehen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese von den 120 Hz kommen, da mein Fernseher eine ähnliche Artefaktbildung aufweist, wenn ich auf 200 Hz stelle. Kann man dem mit Einstellungen entgegenwirken?


----------



## KempA (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

So, habs jetzt mal im 60 Hz Modus bei CSS versucht ---> keine Veränderung. Immer wenn ich laufe und auf den Boden schaue ziehen sich schlieren über den Bildschirm. Mein Kumpel hat einen 2420 T und keine Probleme.
Ich habe an den Einstellungen eigentlich nicht viel verändert. Hab auf Standard-Mode gestellt und nur an den Farben ein bisschen was verändert. AM Nvidia-Treiber hab ich nur auf 120 Hz umgestellt.


----------



## KempA (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

Es lag am fps_max Befehl in CS:S... Ich hab die maximale FPS-Zahl  damit immer auf 131 gefixt, scheinbar gibt es dann in Kombination mit den 120 Hz eine Schlierenbildung. Also falls mal jemand das selbe Problem haben sollte ---> fps_max "999".
Den BenQ habe ich trotzdem zurückgeschickt und mir den XL2420T bestellt, welcher -meiner Meinung nach- ein etwas besser Bild hat und auch viel besser aussieht auf dem Schreibtisch 
Leider muss ich den jetzt auch wieder zurückschicken, da er EINEN Pixelfehler hat -.- Da ich jedoch mit dem Bildschirm an sich sehr zufrieden bin, wird er dann wieder neu bestellt.


----------



## Fischer995 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

Pixelfehler? hmm mist. Naja zurück. Hast ja garantie ^^


----------



## KempA (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möglichst günstiger 120 HZ Monitor*

Ich warte noch bis er bei Amazon wieder verfügbar ist. Zur Zeit steht dort   "Artikel wird überprüft  	    Im Moment ist dieser Artikel nicht direkt über Amazon.de  erhältlich. Kunden haben uns informiert, dass der erhaltene Artikel von  der Beschreibung auf der Website abweicht.
  	    Wir arbeiten bereits an einer schnellen Lösung. Möglicherweise ist dieser Artikel über einen Drittanbieter zu bestellen."
Sobald er wieder verrfügbar ist bestelle ich ihn ein zweites mal und schicke den ersten dann wieder zurück wenn der neue da ist.


----------

